# Company Social Nights/Events



## PolkaDot (16 Sep 2013)

I am a member of the sports and social committee in my company. We arrange social/sports events every couple of months. It’s always a struggle to come up with ideas for new things to do. Just wondering if anyone has any good suggestions for an event, maybe something you’ve done yourself as a work social event? It needs to be something that can be done on a Thursday or Friday evening, not something for the weekend.

Here are some of the things we’ve already done:

Wine Tasting
Virtual Golf
Comedy Night in the Laughter Lounge
Clay Pigeon Shooting
Go Karting
Pub Treasure Hunt
Bowling
Theatre
Cinema
Pitch and Putt
Murder Mystery Night
Sailing
Various dinner/pub nights

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TarfHead (16 Sep 2013)

Does it have to be 'new' ? Why no re-do something that hasn't been done for a year or two ?

Anyone who gripes about the efforts of such a committee deserves to have their opinion ignored.


----------



## The_Banker (16 Sep 2013)

PoklaDot,
Where are you based in the country?
There are usually League Of Ireland soccer matches on every Friday night. If you have a good few going you could organise a discount with the club.

As a big Cork City fan we did here ourselves (I organised it) a while back and while the ladies werent too interested in the football they still enjoyed it as there were drinks before and after and they were entertained by the chanting of the supporters!
Overall people really enjoyed it.

Just another option to think about I guess.

We also did historical walking tours of Cork in the summer evenings which were great fun and people finally figured out why various stones were where they were and what their purpose was in 18th and 19th century Cork. 
Everyone enjoyed it and we have gone back for other historical walking tours since.


----------



## so-crates (16 Sep 2013)

As a suggestion ...Chocolate making ... mmmm and a little present for  significant others/children/self out of it ... assuming you don't eat  everything there!

In addition to TheBanker's suggestion, other sporting events, horse-racing for example, might be worth considering.

And I agree with Tarfhead, novelty can be over-rated. You seem to have an excellent set of ideas already.


----------



## Sunny (16 Sep 2013)

Pretty definitive list you have there. We also did cookery evenings where you cook your own dinner and cocktail making lessons. We also did a tour of the Guinness tour with a few drinks in the gravity bar after. We also did dancing lessons which believe or not was good craic with a few drinks.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Sep 2013)

It's been so long since we had a sports and social night out .. 

In addition to what has already been posted, I remember a drumming class.

It's getting late in the year to do this after work, but .. stand-up paddle boarding.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2013)

You could go to the dogs. Dog racing. 1.


----------



## amtc (16 Sep 2013)

yeah I'd second greyhound racing. 

You can also charter the boat on the Canal and have dinner


----------



## Liamos (17 Sep 2013)

Vanilla said:


> You could go to the dogs. Dog racing. 1.



This country has already gone to the dogs!  

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2013)

amtc said:


> yeah I'd second greyhound racing.
> 
> You can also charter the boat on the Canal and have dinner



+1 to those. We've done both and they are good fun.


----------



## bren1916 (18 Sep 2013)

Horse Racing is always a great night too - Dundalk is on most Friday nights during the winter where you can book a box with meal/bar etc.


----------



## Sol28 (18 Sep 2013)

I brought a team of people out to http://www.zipit.ie/courses/tibradden-wood/

Probably too late for an evening event now - but good for next spring/summer.

Really good craic - and gave everyone a bit of a challenge

(No Affiliation - just a happy customer)


----------



## PolkaDot (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas guys. Should have mentioned we did a night at the dogs earlier in the year. We've also done horse racing during the summer before.

We do repeat some of the events after a few years yes because it gets so hard to think of new things.

The boat on the canal sounds like a good idea. Does anyone have a link to a website or a contact number??

Thanks


----------



## Purple (23 Sep 2013)

A great way of building moral and team spirit, while at the same time encouraging productivity, is to bring your entire workforce to an isolated spot, preferably an island, arm them all with guns, and hunt down the worst performing staff member. Explain that it’s natural selection at its most basic and that the group will become stronger as a result. The only downside is that it is expensive (and legally it’s a bit of a grey-area) so should only be done at most once a  year.


----------



## DerKaiser (23 Sep 2013)

Quiz?
Karaoke?
Halloween costume party?


----------



## amtc (24 Sep 2013)

*link for canals*

http://canalboatrestaurant.ie/

We enjoyed it, there was a croupier on board as well

The other one we did was the Jameson Distillery --mind you we were asked not to come back!


----------



## PolkaDot (24 Sep 2013)

DerKaiser said:


> Quiz?
> Karaoke?
> Halloween costume party?



Quiz has been done several times yes.

I hate both Karaoke and Fancy Dress so I won't be putting those ideas forward!


----------



## jasconius (25 Sep 2013)

Long time since I've been on a treasure hunt - used to be popular when petrol was cheap!


----------



## hippy1975 (29 Sep 2013)

Our S&S organised a treasure hunt (on foot) last halloween, it was brilliant craic, clues hidden around the town, sometimes in shops or pubs (where the shop/pub owner agreed in advance) so had real local involvement and a great atmosphere.  Would highly recommend it, it can be made a bit of craic


----------

